# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  she's everyday dream yoga notebook.

## she

i hope i will make exersices every day. today i tried Listening to a Noisy World level 1. found 4 sounds. Fall asleep. Next time try to sit. will be read the book.  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Thanks for joining.

----------


## she

reading the book. made Listening to a Noisy World level 2 . can keep in the same time only 3-4 sounds and i was tired in five minute. shoulders strained.

----------


## Sivason

> reading the book. made Listening to a Noisy World level 2 . can keep in the same time only 3-4 sounds and i was tired in five minute. shoulders strained.



The fifth noise is where it gets very hard. Just 4 is enough to train your brain. If you watch you can see a noise disappear from the four you are listening to as you add another.

----------


## she

read the book.The book is super. made some technique from this book. Made Listening to a Noisy World level 2 .

----------


## she

1Made Listening to a Noisy World level 2 . to listen 4 not loud sounds it's easy. listen about 10 minutes (my breath, road,aquarium noise and not loud speach) notice my heard noise,but its too low and desappear sometimes. And i think - what's better - to make it longer - 15, 20 minutes or add fifth noise?
2 tried to make Version 2: Feel an Intense World level 1 :smiley:  fall asleep in sit position :smiley: )). next time will sit in yoga position - it isn't so comfortable.
3made SHINE (wright?) practice from the book. 10 minutes without blinking its easy ( in yoga position with mudras)( i made it earlier 3 years ago and could made it about half an hour. but gave up).

----------


## Sivason

[QUOTE=she;1880670]1Made Listening to a Noisy World level 2 . to listen 4 not loud sounds it's easy. listen about 10 minutes (my breath, road,aquarium noise and not loud speach) notice my heard noise,but its too low and desappear sometimes. And i think - what's better - to make it longer - 15, 20 minutes or add fifth noise?
QUOTE]

Definately add that 5th noise. The fifth noise is where you may find noises disappearing. If not it should happen by adding a sixth noise. If four is easy, you want to make it feel like exercise, so add the fifth. This training should be used to build up more skill at this kind of thing. It will make all your senses more intense.

----------


## she

thanks. i'll leave for two weeks and when come back continue practise.

----------


## Sivason

Hi everyone! It has been almost two weeks. I hope everyone got a chance to practice. The thread *Dream Yoga Basic Skills: Lesson 1*, has been updated. I have shared a few ways these skills will be useful in LDs, and the thread is now open to Q & A.

----------


## she

Hi :smiley:  during this two weeks i had 3 LD and in one i became worry and thought - it's like in a dream. So practise in real works :smiley:  Today i did  first lesson noisy world level 3 during walk. Easy. sometimes 3 sounds, sometimes 4 and even 5. inner dialogue stops on minute or two. Tried to do Diffuse Vision level 1 - difficult. I've read posts which were awarded. Really good posts, but it isn't for me. For me its easyer to sit in meditation additional 15 minutes or have LD at night then to make self-analises and wright down what i found and feel. But if i don't wright what i feel it doesn't mean that i don't like exersises.

----------


## Sivason

> I've read posts which were awarded. Really good posts, but it isn't for me. For me its easyer to sit in meditation additional 15 minutes or have LD at night then to make self-analises and wright down what i found and feel. But if i don't wright what i feel it doesn't mean that i don't like exersises.



I can tell that writing detailed posts in English, would be a lot of extra work. Do not worry about it. As long as you understand the stuff I write and ask questions if it is not clear. Thanks.  :smiley:

----------


## she

yesterday did diffuse vision about half an hour and after it did shine practise and it was very pleasant for  eyes. today and yesturday did Wandering Mind Recall, but at night after WBTB. and i've already got a habbit when walking do Listening to a Noisy World level 3 - it go on automatically in the street.without stress just walking and listen sounds.really nice skill.

----------


## she

go very slowly. just forgot about practise. made for myself something like timetable -  to notice what i made yesterday and today make other exercises. mantras- singing A in many ways. I think i found some response but i don't sure. i feel good vibration beetween neck and chest so i think mantra works :smiley:  
mudras - feel the differense very good.

----------


## she

today strange thing has happened. May be it's just a mistake and may be its because i almost every day make exersice with hearing sounds and steps. i heard the world WHY and my mum shure that she ony thought it and didn't speak. but in russian its world with three syllable and i'm shure that i heard it clearly.

----------


## she

Listened DC's thoughts in LD  :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

Very cool!

----------


## she

today during WBTB  looked at the dots - they are grey :Sad:  and in the daytime made Tactile step 1. and continue to do exersices from previous lessons, but not all.

----------


## Sivason

> today during WBTB  looked at the dots - they are grey and in the daytime made Tactile step 1. and continue to do exersices from previous lessons, but not all.




Grey dots are fine. You can still work from there and colors will develop soon.

----------


## she

I was hunting for the dots again. They are stil grey :smiley:  But there was one big black spot, its round and dissapear - it's real black colour! and something not like colour, but like colored smoke.and rings of colored smoke. Very interesting exersice! It's interesting to see what will be next time. I really like it :smiley:

----------


## Sivason

> I was hunting for the dots again. They are stil grey But there was one big black spot, its round and dissapear - it's real black colour! and something not like colour, but like colored smoke.and rings of colored smoke. Very interesting exersice! It's interesting to see what will be next time. I really like it




Thats realy cool! Good job.

----------


## she

I still do Listening to a Noisy World during walking and recently found new feeling - that the world lives without me. But i can hold this feeling only several seconds, but i'll study to hold it longer. It appeares usually after several minutes of walking and listening. But not every time. with visualisation nothing interesting - but now i can spread  grey spots on all the screen and sometimes i see 3d screen.

----------


## Sivason

You are doing great. The visualization skill takes many weeks, maybe months.

----------

